# Has Anybody Here Ever Built a Lighthouse?



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

If so, I'd sure like to hear about it. So far Google hasn't been much help... I'm looking to model Cape Lookout (the lighthouse currently in my avatar). If done to "O Scale" or 1:48 it would be ~40" tall  

I think that might over-dominate things so I'm probably looking at something more like 24-30" tall with a lighting kit like so: http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=575 

Thanx in advance...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I grew up with light towers and light houses. I chose to model the towers specifically because they don't overwelm a scene... http://www.freewebs.com/shaygetz/clayton.htm


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow shay I like it just one question is there anything that you have not built


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...a finished layout...:thumbsup:


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanx for the info, Shay. It's the tapering-towards-the top part that I've been trying to figure out how to pull off...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I know someone who did a very nice one using a tapered chair leg purchased at Lowes...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm new to this forum but I have scratch build a light house and made a cardboard tube around two wooden discs drilled out in center for wires. Get it the way you like, spray to seal then a couple coats of plaster I used the stuff from wooden scenic . After dry sanded smooth ,paint white and make a top


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

What about a G scale chimney??


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom McInerney said:


> I'm new to this forum but I have scratch build a light house and made a cardboard tube around two wooden discs drilled out in center for wires. Get it the way you like, spray to seal then a couple coats of plaster I used the stuff from wooden scenic . After dry sanded smooth ,paint white and make a top


Good to know, thanx. One direction of my thought-train was wondering if this could be pulled off w/plaster cloth over a simple form like that. I've just not played with the stuff yet, though I know that's in my immediate future... Another thought direction involved the 2-disc approach with different diameters, a thin piece of sheet metal or duct, tin snips, and some clever rivet work. Plaster would probably be easier and cheaper, though...


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

BK R said:


> What about a G scale chimney??


I've not thought of this but I'll scout around some and see if there are tapered models available. If so- and even better- they're made to look like brickwork, that'd be brilliant!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What does your light have to do?

One suggestion is to have four lights and blink with the opposing one as a set.
There may be a way to have a slow dim too.

This is a dimming circuit. Very common parts to get. Use a jumbo 10mm LED. The circuit needs a higher resistor to slow it down a little.


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

That's pretty awesome, T-man. Even though I was planning on going with a pre-fab light unit it's good to know how they work, so thanx!

I'm going to play with some forms and plaster this weekend and if anything worthwhile comes out of the process I'll definitely post some pix...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When I get the time I can draw up a circuit. A lot easier than listening to a video. I would be interested in learning more about your light kit. I have not done any diming circuits but they are not that difficult. I tought the video was a little fast for a lighthouse, perhaps on some rainy day. I would try more resistance first.

Keep us posted!:thumbsup:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i found this in HO on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2001-HO-Sca...382670?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a7e7f6a4e


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A six sided structure. That may be easier than a curved one. 
Interesting idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe something like this for the lighting?

http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=575


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the commecial view. He did say he bought one. I was curious how he was going to light it. I prefer to roll my own. They are easy to make. I have heard of the company. I should link them up.. SOmewhere.?


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

*light house*

this is my light house with tapered sides made with plaster.Tom


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What a nice wharf scene it is going to be. :thumbsup:

Nice lighthouse also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toot_Toot (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom McInerney said:


> this is my light house with tapered sides made with plaster.Tom


That's excellent! Looks great!

I finally got around to experimenting the other night and made a proof-of-concept mockup out of some scraps.

Using 2 wooden discs of differing diameters, a scrap 2x2 to hold them together, a staple gun, and an empty PBR box I got a form onto which I could lay plaster. I just stapled, rolled, stapled, and trimmed. Then I laid on the plaster cloth. It's not as rough on the surface as it looks in the picture. You have to get up on it in good light to see that it's not that smooth.

Cheers.


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

*Light house*

That looks really good so far noe maybe brush on a couple layers of plaster so you can carve some bricks here and there and your all set. Are you going to put windows and a door or attach it to a small building.


----------

